# New Molly Fry



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

Here are some photos!


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

they r soo cute!! i have 6 (tomorrow will be) two week old dalmation lyretail molly fry. it amazing how fast they grow!! what krazy is i had caught 5 and put them in a breeder net. keep them there for maybe 5 to 7 days. the day i set them free , i was watching the fish and somthing at the other end of my tank caught my eye. well come to find out i had missed one. he/she is sooo much bigger than the ones in the breeder net. so i let them loose. its been 4 or 5 days now and they have grow so much. i will NEVER keep them in a breeder net again!!!! hope u enjoy ur babies!!!!!


----------



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks! I don't keep mine in breeder nets either. Momma was in a 5 gallon fish tank with some panda corys and an Oto so the babies are safe and Momma is safely in a bigger tank now.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

So tiny! But congratz! I have 15 of my own fry too. Finally got my heater, so they're in much warmer water now, hopefully will grow alot faster too! Congratz!


----------



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

ZebraDanio12 said:


> So tiny! But congratz! I have 15 of my own fry too. Finally got my heater, so they're in much warmer water now, hopefully will grow alot faster too! Congratz!


 Thanks! I am very excited and hoping to keep them alive. They have a heater so hopefully they should be good! Congrats to you too!!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

msclark1964 said:


> Thanks! I am very excited and hoping to keep them alive. They have a heater so hopefully they should be good! Congrats to you too!!



Whats your water temp at? I keep my fry tank around 80 degrees. maybe 81. Its kinda in the middle. Thankyou!! I have 15, more coming, and my three week old ones have been growing big. They are about a little longer than a staple. Haha i know its tiny, but when they were born they were smaller than my pinky. One is starting to show a bit of ornage in the tail. Just like the mamma! So excited!!


----------



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

ZebraDanio12 said:


> Whats your water temp at? I keep my fry tank around 80 degrees. maybe 81. Its kinda in the middle. Thankyou!! I have 15, more coming, and my three week old ones have been growing big. They are about a little longer than a staple. Haha i know its tiny, but when they were born they were smaller than my pinky. One is starting to show a bit of ornage in the tail. Just like the mamma! So excited!!


I keep the water at 79 to 80 degrees. I posted the question before and was told that the same temp as the female is in is good for the babies.

Are you still feeding them crushed flakes or are they big enough to eat other foods?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

msclark1964 said:


> I keep the water at 79 to 80 degrees. I posted the question before and was told that the same temp as the female is in is good for the babies.
> 
> Are you still feeding them crushed flakes or are they big enough to eat other foods?


I feed mine the First Bites brand of food. They can eat that alot easier than crushed flakes. I also take bloodworms and crush them up really good. They loveeee those. Keep a balanced diet, variety of foods. The 3 week babies can eat bigger things, but my 1 week ones are way t small...


----------



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks! I have the first bites and I think I fed them to my first 3 fry too early. They couldn't eat them! I will wait until these fry are bigger and will keep a balanced diet.

BTW, how do you clean the tank with the babies? I can't sweep the gravel because I will suck them up!!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

msclark1964 said:


> Thanks! I have the first bites and I think I fed them to my first 3 fry too early. They couldn't eat them! I will wait until these fry are bigger and will keep a balanced diet.
> 
> BTW, how do you clean the tank with the babies? I can't sweep the gravel because I will suck them up!!


What I do, is temporrarely seperate them to a container, clean their tank and put them back in. I do regular water changes to to keep from having to much dirt and food in thank. All mine are on Saturdays  

Really, they couldn't eat it? Mine could straight from birth. Maybe try liquid foods or egg yolk. Microworms are good too.


----------



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

ZebraDanio12 said:


> What I do, is temporrarely seperate them to a container, clean their tank and put them back in. I do regular water changes to to keep from having to much dirt and food in thank. All mine are on Saturdays
> 
> Really, they couldn't eat it? Mine could straight from birth. Maybe try liquid foods or egg yolk. Microworms are good too.


Thanks for the info! Right now I am feeding them the crushed flakes but I will gradually switch to the first bites.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

msclark1964 said:


> Thanks for the info! Right now I am feeding them the crushed flakes but I will gradually switch to the first bites.


Yw. First bites seem smaller to me than when you crush the flakes up. Dunno. seems that way. Btw what kind of mollies are these? Is it a cross breed?


----------



## msclark1964 (Jul 23, 2011)

ZebraDanio12 said:


> Yw. First bites seem smaller to me than when you crush the flakes up. Dunno. seems that way. Btw what kind of mollies are these? Is it a cross breed?


They are dalmatian balloon mollies! I didn't know about the deformity when I bought the mother. Oh well! 

BTW, when your fry were first born did some of them stay at the bottom of they tank? They look like they are having a more difficult time swimming than the ones that go to the top.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

msclark1964 said:


> They are dalmatian balloon mollies! I didn't know about the deformity when I bought the mother. Oh well!
> 
> BTW, when your fry were first born did some of them stay at the bottom of they tank? They look like they are having a more difficult time swimming than the ones that go to the top.


Yeah. The first few days alot of them hung around the bottom. They moved every now and then...but not a whole lot. DOn't worry, they'll be active after 2 or 3 days or so... I love dalmation mollies. They're so pretty But I don't have one...I'm scared to add more mollies after the last add one dided of shock. Aparently Mollies are extremly sensitive... The female survived though... There no male mollies, so she could mate with the guppies...Muppy hybrids! haha. i hope she does. they're so pretty! haha


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i don't think that mollies will cross with guppies..but i am not an expert on livebearers...
there are a lot of fry foods on the market that will be good for new born livebearers...
i sell at least 4 kinds of fry foods.....but mostly high end stuff..


----------



## ShadowCatsKey (Jul 14, 2011)

I've raised Dalmatian Molly fry before; my advice is to crush the flakes until they look like powder, like flour in fineness. [I use vitamin enhanced flakes, not basic.] It's always worked for me. Maybe blow on the water a bit so that the little bits fall. That catches the attention of the ones swimming around the tank, and the ones on the bottom will find them later.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

ShadowCatsKey said:


> I've raised Dalmatian Molly fry before; my advice is to crush the flakes until they look like powder, like flour in fineness. [I use vitamin enhanced flakes, not basic.] It's always worked for me. Maybe blow on the water a bit so that the little bits fall. That catches the attention of the ones swimming around the tank, and the ones on the bottom will find them later.


Mine are ushally fed same times a day. They know when food is coming. lol.


----------

